# First smoked chicken breasts in Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker



## learningmore (Aug 14, 2013)

First smoke in a cheap $10 Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker.

Process:

Since I didn't soak the chips, I had several flame-ups. I don't know how Brinkmann expects people to keep wood chips from touching the heating element. I had to keep opening the door to spray water on the chips. In the future, I think I'll try a skillet or something on top of the element, even though I'm not supposed to.

Chicken:

Jamaican Jerk BBQ, Garlic Power, EVOO, sea salt. I could have put a lot more on. I didn't re-apply.

Result:

Not fully cooked all the way, because I kept having drops in temp. I think I may finish in the oven next time.

Next steps:

Brine the chicken beforehand, soak the chips and use more chunks so they last longer. Maybe I'll use something other than water in the tray?













P1020886.jpg?fit=1024%2C768



__ learningmore
__ Aug 14, 2013


















P1020889.jpg?fit=1024%2C768



__ learningmore
__ Aug 14, 2013


















P1020872.jpg?fit=1024%2C768



__ learningmore
__ Aug 14, 2013


















P1020884.jpg?fit=1024%2C768



__ learningmore
__ Aug 14, 2013


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 14, 2013)

LearningMore said:


> First smoke in a cheap $10 Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker.
> 
> Process:
> 
> ...


yeh youre gunna need to get something elsefor those chips. when i started with that smoker i would use foil loaf pans and place them inbetween the heating element loops. never had any flare ups. cover the tops with foil and poke 3 holes in the tops..and smoke away. that smoker wont get hot enough to crisp skin but itll do the smoking job, just be patient with it. i normally would smoke on that until the last 30 degrees or so and then transfer to my propane grill and crisp up my bird and finish it off that way.  i used to use half dry chips and a couple handfuls of chips run under water really quickly...sort of a twist on the  minion method in charcoal..lol.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello, Learningmore. Glad to have you on board. Hope you decide to call this home for all your all your BBQ needs. Enjoyed the Q-view and the post.

Please go by the Roll Call and introduce yourself for a 'Grand' Welcome from all...

Also , enter yout location on your Profile so we can better understand you problems (if any).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## learningmore (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. 

Foil loaf pans- so the foil didnt melt? I put a thick aluminum top to a aluminum casserole tray on the element with wood inside and it burned through the aluminum (ill bet my chicken absorbed some aluminum! Yum!)

I've heard f people covering their chips in aluminum to and poking holes. 

In doing a small bird I've brined (2/3 cup sea salt, 2/3 cup brown sugar) for 32 hours. Ill let u know


----------

